# LensProToGo Posts Serial Numbers of Stolen Gear



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 17, 2015)

```
LensProToGo has compiled a list of what was stolen earlier this week from their offices outside of Boston.</p>
<blockquote><p>As many of you may have heard, LensProToGo <a href="https://www.lensprotogo.com/lensprotogo-robbed/" target="_blank">suffered a break-in</a> at our Concord, MA location over the weekend of June 13-14 totaling just shy of $600,000 worth of gear stolen. We’ve taken a full inventory and this is the list of items that was taken. While this list is quite large, it does represent only a portion of our inventory, so we’re still able to handle customer orders with virtually no effect.</p>
<p>Please take a look at this list and be wary of any used camera items for sale in the coming months. <strong>Always ask to see serial numbers before purchasing.</strong></p>
<p>A link to a spreadsheet for those who would like to import it into their own database <a href="https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1d3us0DBvH2TYdKOWU9TGfqPkvwK_o9iOjoNuMq143nQ/edit?usp=sharing" target="_blank">CAN BE DOWNLOADED HERE</a></p>
<p>If you’re able to provide any information as to the whereabouts of this gear please contact [email protected]</p></blockquote>
```


----------

